# Re-purposed Weber gas grill



## NewBuilder (Dec 16, 2020)

I purchased an old Weber gas grill with the intention of using it for my new smoker build.  I'm thinking of cutting the top of the case flush.  The drip tray will sit on the grill grates. The gas controls will be accessed from the side of the smoker.  The bottom of the grill will be left open for safety purposes.  A tube smoker will provide the smoke.   Steel studs for the frame, cement board, and aluminum will line the interior.  I think it will work.  I was looking to see if there were any other builds using an old grill.  Thanks.


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

All that for an LP gas smoker? Just buy this.


			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/masterbuilt-smoke-hollow-26-propane-smoker-20msba26vrtclprpncfp/20msba26vrtclprpncfp?sku=21547949&camp=CSE:DSG_92700040943977694_pla_pla-698175052032&segment=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1uzU2rjU7QIVpx-tBh1hQggQEAQYBSABEgK2U_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion.  A big part of this is educational and it is enjoyable.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Old Weber gas grills tend to be pretty well built.  Do you already have a gas grill that's better than this one?  Consider fixing this one up and keep for its intended purpose.  
I agree with FT, it's nice to have a purpose-built gas grill and a separate smoker (or two.)  Even with no modifications, a gas grill can be used as a smoker by keeping the burners low, place the meat on the highest grate, and use a smoke tube/labyrinth or a cast iron pan close to a burner filled with chips or pellets to generate smoke.  I even use mine as a quick turn-around substitute for my Weber kettle...put charcoal in a large stainless veggie pan and use one of the gas grill burners to start them quickly.  And hard to beat a gas grill to sear a steak.  I definitely believe each patio has a place for a gas grill.


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

I agree, I have a Weber grill that I have owned since 1996 on the patio along with my Yoder pellet grill.  I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Sounds pretty cool you will have to post some pictures once you get it going!


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

My old Weber is in very good shape - the cover is off to store our frozen turkey.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

My Genesis is basically falling apart, not the main grill, but the frame. I have it propped up with 2x4’s & keep rebuilding the inside, ie. New burners, flavorizer bars, drip pan, etc. I would like to make a wood or concrete block base  to put the main unit on. Anybody got any ideas?
Al


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> My Genesis is basically falling apart, not the main grill, but the frame. I have it propped up with 2x4’s & keep rebuilding the inside, ie. New burners, flavorizer bars, drip pan, etc. I would like to make a wood or concrete block base  to put the main unit on. Anybody got any ideas?
> Al


You could build block walls with the sides set to the width of the inside of the frame.  The blocks could be dry fit with cement poured into some of the voids for strength.  The grill would drop in with ledges sitting on the blocks where they normally would sit in the frame.  The basic structure could be built very quickly.  Making it look pretty is the hardest part.

I built the base of the pizza oven in less than 6 hours.  The hardest part was adding block filler to the voids.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> My Genesis is basically falling apart, not the main grill, but the frame. I have it propped up with 2x4’s & keep rebuilding the inside, ie. New burners, flavorizer bars, drip pan, etc. I would like to make a wood or concrete block base  to put the main unit on. Anybody got any ideas?
> Al


I guess the big question is if portability is important to you.  I see a lot of gas grills in pickups going camping.  But if you don't need/want that,  building it into a permanent base can be very nice and allow adding a little more workspace on the sides.  Brick always looks nice if you keep things square and true.   Cinderblock goes up quicker and you can add flagstone or tile if it looks too plain.
My B-i-L built an extension off from his house, tiled the top, put the grill in the center, and stucco'ed the rest.  Low cost and creates an isolated cook island.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2020)

NewBuilder said:


> You could build block walls with the sides set to the width of the inside of the frame.  The blocks could be dry fit with cement poured into some of the voids for strength.  The grill would drop in with ledges sitting on the blocks where they normally would sit in the frame.  The basic structure could be built very quickly.  Making it look pretty is the hardest part.
> 
> I built the base of the pizza oven in less than 6 hours.  The hardest part was adding block filler to the voids.





bill1 said:


> I guess the big question is if portability is important to you.  I see a lot of gas grills in pickups going camping.  But if you don't need/want that,  building it into a permanent base can be very nice and allow adding a little more workspace on the sides.  Brick always looks nice if you keep things square and true.   Cinderblock goes up quicker and you can add flagstone or tile if it looks too plain.
> My B-i-L built an extension off from his house, tiled the top, put the grill in the center, and stucco'ed the rest.  Low cost and creates an isolated cook island.


Thanks for the ideas guys!
Al


----------

